# Incra Ultra Pro - reviews ?



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

I found an Incra Ultra Pro (25") for $125. I have the Incra Miter gage and I like that a lot. I'm looking to make boxes. Thoughts on the Ultra Pro??


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

John, Hard to say exactly what you have there. If it's an Ultra Lite with an upgraded fence- it's probably an okay deal. If it's a  25inchLS system with a Wonder Fence/Ultra upgrade it is a very good deal. -Jack


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

John, I had an Ultra Pro, and recently was able to trade up to an LS. The LS is smoother to use (my opinion), the Ultra would hang up and I had to fiddle with the release lever to get the jig to slide.

There is no dust collection behind the fence, unless you add the Wonder Fence, which might require you to buy and replace the existing fence before upgrading. I think it depends on the age of the jig. You can find details about this on Incremental.com.

The Ultra uses the "original" toothed rack system for the increments and the LS uses the lead screw. I believe this feature make the LS jig run smoother.

Functionally, the Ultra is capable of making every joint or cut that the LS can, and for $125, it's not a bad buy. The question is in the upgrades….....Also, with the 25" jig, you could easily adapt this to your table saw using a simple sliding plywood jig…...

Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll wait for an LS model. I'm also looking for an inexpensive ring master.


----------

